# New Owner Of 23rs



## tompetermark (Nov 4, 2005)

Just luv our Outback 23rs which we bought in the middle of September 2005. Have been to Appalachian campground and then to Tom Schaeffer's RV Customer Weekend at Pine Hill RV Park. We can't wait for Spring to get out on the road in the PA, NY, NJ, MD areas.
tompetermark


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome and congrats on your Outback...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, TOMPETERMARK! * action action action

This is turning into a record day for new members! Sheesh!









Glad to have you aboard, and glad to hear you are enjoying your new toy so much!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to another Northeasterner!! action

John


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Welcome! And I must say, you show excellent taste in your choice of Outback.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Welcome fellow 23rs owner. Hope you enjoy it as much as we do. action


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome to the site - Post often


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and good luck with the outback.

We go to appalachian a couple of times each season, it's one of our favorites for a weekend trip.

I see a mini-rally at appalachian come spring!!! Us, you, tdvffjohn, hootbob, FrednEthel, outinfo92 and whoever else wants to come.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I m in


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome action


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Tompetermark clad to have you aboard
that was a good weekend at Pine Hill









Mike I'm in
maybe even huntr70 & happycamper too

Don


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to the site tompetermark, action 
I hope you really enjoy your Outback as much as I do. Happy camping.









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome Tompetermark. It is great to have another one from the east coast.

I might be interested in going to the mini rally.....I know I am alittle south to be a Northeasterner (sp?) but I do love the mountains (the Suburban doesn't like them when it is pulling the Outback!!!!)









Gary


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Welcome...

as you have obviously found out -- joining the ranks of the 23RS crowd has made you thinner and better looking the moment you drove off the lot...

We are camping as we speak at Lockhart Texas State park in our 23RS and love it -- the temp today was a mild 88 and e are expecting 92 tomorrow...

I hope that you enjoy your 23RS as much as we do ours .. and welcome aboard...

PS -- for those of you that are interestd in keeping internet connectivity while on the move -- you should check into the Verizon Air Card - these things are great...


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com

Lots of great information to be had.

Enjoy the new TT.

action

Ralph


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Tompetermark,

Welcome to our site and congratulations on your new Outback.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the best site on the internet!!!

Have a great time with your new Outback.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Welcome!









We also own an '04 23RS and the DH is pretty good with the mods. Ask us any questions. He made some under bed storage doors for the front and an awesome shelf for when the back bed is pulled out.

C-


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

tompetermark,

I didn't want to forget to welcome you, too. Sorry it took me so long.

Mark


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

a warm welcome to you . Hope you enjoy your Outback
Know that you will enjoy this site, Lots of great folks willing to help with most anything action

Dallas


----------

